# Anyone ever see the movie "Click"? It reminds me of dp.



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

it reminds me of dp, as if dp it our universal remote, fast forwarding through all the boring of annoying stuff - until we can't stop it and it's out of control. But we won't have a chance to go back at the end of our movie! it's been a long time since i saw that movie, but when i did, i felt like that was me (and this was b4 i even knew about dp).


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought the same thing when I watched it.


----------

